# Failed IVF with donor eggs 😩



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all

I am just needing some advice about what to do!
I've had several failed ivfs and recently moved onto egg donation in Spain. I got 5 eggs, had 2 failed cycles and now have 1 egg left in Spain to use. It's almost my last attempt..I think, famous last words!

I've had a hysteroscopy recently with no findings, immune blood tests taken which were all fine and therefore the doctor has said it's unexplained / repeated implantation failure. I do feel like I have had most tests/ procedures done to rule things out. 

The doctor has now suggested I do an natural cycle with my remaining egg. I feel nervous to do this as it's my last change and wondered if there were any other options anyone knows about?  I can't get my head around the fact that this doesn't work for me with drugs, so why would it work without them?  I know the drugs can sometimes impact on quality of eggs but I am using donor eggs. 

I know that this is not guaranteed in any way but feel like there may be other things I could do, that I don't know about?

-Endometrial Receptovity Test -  for window of implantation?

- Hormone levels at base level? Surprising I've never had these tested - is that normal? How do they know if I am lacking in a hormone??

Just really don't know what to do, who to believe and how much longer to do this so any help offered would be greatly received. 

Thank you! 😀


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Huge   to you Hillbill

I have stage 4 endo too and we too were looking at recurrent implantation failure as had x2 failed DE transfers and x3 failed OE transfers. I always suspected the drugs protocol was wrong (FET starting estrogen on day 1 of cycle) and initially the consultant suggested switching to a natural FET as he wondered if my window of implantation was off on the meds. 

However, I always felt the endo was affecting implantation and if you look at the literature, the DE studies that show no difference in success between women with and without endo all used a long down reg protocol rather than the estrogen only one. As it turns out, I had to do 4 months prolonged down reg due to adenomyosis (v common in women with endo). After 2 months on this drug, I just knew things were better inside. And I'm now 15 weeks pregnant after getting our first ever bfp after our first transfer on this protocol. I also found a study that showed women with unexplained implantation failure massively improved their success rates after going on prolonged downreg. Perhaps it's something that you could ask your clinic about?

I really do hope you find some answers


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for youR reply. Congratulations!! Finally, that's such exciting news. 

I have printed your email out and wil speak to my doctor tomorrow. 

Thanks again


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the congrats.

Forgot to add, I also found a study showing that women with endometriosis had much higher success rates following a FET on prolonged downreg using OE, than they did with an OE fresh transfer. To me, it's all evidence that the endometrium in women with endo can be adversely affected by particular drug protocols and that switching off the hormones via down reg resets things and brings chances of success to much better levels.

Best of luck tomorrow. Let me know how you get on


----------

